# Three 3's and a Christmas Package!! (SS 2011)



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

*Three B's and a Christmas Package!! (SS 2011)*

What a surprise when my brother said something arrived, I go to the door and see this huge box with my name on it! WOW! is all I have to say.  There's nearly 40 pictures, so please be patient as I post them all LOL

*Also, *I only entered Brit & Baylee, but Santa felt so giving this year, the package was for all of my girls. How sweet is that?



































Whenever my brother is here, Butter is stuck to him so I had to get her..

















Each of my girls got an AWESOME and SO frickin adorable blanket!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Here's the second big bag! 










A bed for each of my girls!!




































































The Queen B approves


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

OH MY GOD I WANT THOSE BLANKETS!!!! And the Bee toys, o-mi-gosh how perfect, sweet and thoughtful!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

AND THE BLANKIES MATCH THE BEDS!!! WOW your Santa rocked it!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Baylee doesn't just want to be on one bed, she has to be on two! 










Santa sent me a few things as well, which I looove!!




















































Thank you Santa T, J, & T!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Therese WHERE did you find those blankies, Bees and beds!!? Perfect SS!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree! I love the beds and blankets!! SO nice!!!

The bees are Kyjen. We have them. They have birds and of course the squirrels.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Geeeez, I was so excited...I put 3's instead of B's in the title, LOL! 

Everything is seriously so adorable, I was emotional looking at it when I set it up to take the last few photos.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow! those are great presents , Love everything . and that explains the black and white polka dot teaser... i was wondering about that  
Crystal, i love the pics of all your girls too!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> Baylee doesn't just want to be on one bed, she has to be on two!


this picture really warms my heart! I love seeing Butter taking part and
enjoying the festivities  There was no way we could send to only two of
your girls--each one needed their own special coordinated set :love7:


flippedstars said:


> Therese WHERE did you find those blankies, Bees and beds!!? Perfect SS!


Thanks Kristi! I have a black belt in shopping 




LittleHead said:


> Geeeez, I was so excited...I put 3's instead of B's in the title, LOL!
> 
> Everything is seriously so adorable, I was emotional looking at it when I set it up to take the last few photos.


I'm feeling a little emotional myself knowing that everything was such a hit
and that Butter really enjoyed being part of it! So happy to be your Secret Santa this year.
Ho! Ho! Ho! Merry Christmas from our house to yours


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww this made me CRY!!!
Such sweet photos of the girls! 
Lovely presents! So kind to send presents for all three!
Thanks for sharing your happy moment with us all, it was sweet!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Absolutely WONDERFUL gifts from Therese! I love it all!! So very sweet and thoughtful, just perfect.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Lucky you!!! Awesome presents!!! <3


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

Great gifts! I really live the beds and bee blankets


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW Santa knocked it out of the park. Awesome presents for such a beautiful chi family.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG! what wonderful presents!!! I adore those Bee blankets!!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Great gifts. I guess three B's have been good this year.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

What fun...I sort of miss interacting on this site and not participating in the fun stuff. I still come and read but rarely post. Great job shopping Therese.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

omg just AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the lovely comments and appreciation of my shopping
abilities  It was sooo fun to get to do this for the Three B's! Crystal has a
great little crew there :cheers:



Chiboymom said:


> What fun...I sort of miss interacting on this site and not participating in the fun stuff. I still come and read but rarely post. Great job shopping Therese.


Thank you Debra; you and Draco are missed! Merry Christmas! :santa:


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

awww, what awesome gifts!! Your 's look very contented!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

flippedstars said:


> AND THE BLANKIES MATCH THE BEDS!!! WOW your Santa rocked it!


She really did rock it ! :coolwink:



elaina said:


> Wow! those are great presents , Love everything . and that explains the black and white polka dot teaser... i was wondering about that
> Crystal, i love the pics of all your girls too!!!


Thanks Elaine! My girls were very blessed this year.



~LS~ said:


> Aww this made me CRY!!!
> Such sweet photos of the girls!
> Lovely presents! So kind to send presents for all three!
> Thanks for sharing your happy moment with us all, it was sweet!


Thanks LS! This was Baylee's first Secret Santa and she got spoiled.



Brodysmom said:


> Absolutely WONDERFUL gifts from Therese! I love it all!! So very sweet and thoughtful, just perfect.


Clearly a lot of thought was put into it; i love the "B"ee theme :daisy:



♥ Marabou ♥;885963 said:


> Lucky you!!! Awesome presents!!! <3


We're very lucky Marabou, thanks!!



RandomMusing said:


> Great gifts! I really live the beds and bee blankets





lynx8456 said:


> WOW Santa knocked it out of the park. Awesome presents for such a beautiful chi family.


Laura, the blankets are sooo warm!! Britney was snuggled up in hers last night during the 30ish degree weather.



jan896 said:


> OMG! what wonderful presents!!! I adore those Bee blankets!!


Thanks Jan! We love them too; they're perfect because it's so cold at night and us Californians aren't used to it lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Therese I DO believe you have a black belt in shopping!!  
What wonderful gifts!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

cherper said:


> Therese I DO believe you have a black belt in shopping!!
> What wonderful gifts!


thank you very much 
if you ever need a personal shopper...


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

What lucky little girls!! Such perfect gifts. LOVE it all!!! Great job Therese!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

MChis said:


> What lucky little girls!! Such perfect gifts. LOVE it all!!! Great job Therese!!


thanks Heather! 
I had a lot of fun shopping for the three of them---such lovely little girls :love7:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

awesome SS!!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

WOW! THE B's ARE SO LUCKY!!! They deserve it!


----------

